# Billing CPT Code 99406 with an E/M



## medicode3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good Morning fellow coders, I would like to know your thoughts on billing 99406 (Smoking Cessation counseling 3-10 Min) when billing as an example the following codes today 

99214-25
99406
90715 (TDaP admin)
90471 (Imunization Admin)

CPT code denies out as bundled like is but if I add a mod 25 to 99406 Code correct allows it to go through.  Being that 99406 is in the E/M section I am thinking it's ok to bill this way.  Any advice?


----------



## krisw7067 (Nov 19, 2014)

You are correct it is 99214-25
                             99406
                             90715
                             90471
Make sure it is clearly documented that smoking cessation was talked about.


----------



## nancyryan2015 (Jan 23, 2017)

*99406 and 99214 with modifer*

medicode
the 25 modifier has to be put on the E/M code not the 99406 code.


----------

